# Northern Illinois Outings



## gunslinger (Mar 26, 2007)

The weather is finally getting great up here in Northern Illinois, and I'm itching to go out hunting for spiders and other interesting beasts.  But I'm running out of locales I know of, and hate it when I waste my time heading to a park I found on a map 30 miles away only to find basketball courts and picnic tables and that one lone tree 

Also I keep reading all the great fun these guys are having grouping in So Cal to hunt and thought maybe some fellow N. Ill nature lovers would possibly want to share their locales of spider, bug, etc hunting and maybe team up as well for weekend outings.

Im in Dekalb myself.  If any N. Illinois bug hunters are out there and want to join forces make your presence known!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 28, 2007)

No one at all 

Well than does anyone know good locations in N. Illinois to find Dolomedes spp. ?


----------



## Joanie (Mar 29, 2007)

If you're willing to drive a bit, check out Bong Recreation Area...it's in southern Wisconsin, near Kenosha.  There's a lot going on there--dirtbikes, horseback riding, model planes, etc--but there's plenty of space to hike and look for critters, too.  I've seen tons of insects, spiders, frogs, snakes, birds....even the occasional deer out there.  And in late summer the grasshoppers are so thick they sound like rain.


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 5, 2007)

This is the last BUMP before I give up.  

Anyone in the Northern Illinois area want to share sites, ideas, or hunt together during the late spring and summer, post it up here. YOU KNOW you want to!!!!


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Apr 5, 2007)

*kankakee*

i plan on a kankakee trip or 2 this summer.  i am looking for thamnophis radix.  dolomedes should be easy to find.  a prized spider to get would be the carolina wolf spider.


----------



## Only Exotics (Apr 11, 2007)

Planning to do a Kankakee trip in early May. Have a spot for Plains garters thats not far from the sand prairies should be no problem finding a few...

Ron


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Apr 11, 2007)

*plains garters*

early May is a possibility


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 11, 2007)

Kankakee is about 1.5 or 2 hours from me.  Never been down there though.  Do you know good sites for herping, bugging, etc down there?  If its worth the trip, I might be inclined to check it out.


----------



## Only Exotics (Apr 11, 2007)

Depends on what your looking for? I personally go there herping. Typical sand prairie species you find are Bullsnakes, Blue Racers, Eastern Hogs, Eastern Milks, Glass Lizards & 6 Lined Racerunners.


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 11, 2007)

Well I do like seeing and photographing herps, and thats always a good time, but my main interests are true spiders.  But I always enjoy new places that are nice, and spiders are everywhere.  If there are that many snake species present, Im sure there are many times that many spider species  

Also I have yet to see a lizard in Illinois so that would be very cool.


----------

